# Big Bill Bottle



## jblaylock (Apr 22, 2012)

I picked up this Big Bill Bottle for cheap recently.  I knew I had seen it in my Ayer's Pepsi guide, but wasn't 100% when I got it.  The bottle I have is identical to the one in Ayers, but the bottom in Ayers says Pepsi bottling Company, etc...  Mine says Licensed By Taylor Long Bottling Co. Charlotte NC.

 Does anybody have any info on this bottle.  Could it be a Pepsi bottle, or was it used for something else?  Either way, it was cheap enough to take the risk.


----------



## celerycola (Apr 22, 2012)

Big Bill was a line of fruit flavored soda created by Taylor Long and franchised by different bottlers. Some of these were Coke and Pepsi bottlers and some were independent. 

 Even the one embossed Pepsi Cola on the bottom never contained Pepsiâ€“it contained Big Bill brand soda.


----------



## madman (Apr 22, 2012)

now thats cool!


----------



## jblaylock (Apr 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: celerycola
> 
> Big Bill was a line of fruit flavored soda created by Taylor Long and franchised by different bottlers. Some of these were Coke and Pepsi bottlers and some were independent.
> 
> Even the one embossed Pepsi Cola on the bottom never contained Pepsiâ€“it contained Big Bill brand soda.


 
 Thanks for the info.  It's still a neat bottle.  I'll just move it from my pepsi display to my 'other soda' display which has been growing lately.


----------



## celerycola (Apr 22, 2012)

It's a great bottle and comes in a Big Boy brand as well. The Big Boy comes in clear and emerald green.


----------



## fishnuts (Apr 23, 2012)

...and the Big Boys have at least one variant in clear.
 Like yours, they either have capital 'B' on the neck, or the read 'Big Boy' around the neck.


----------



## druggistnut (Apr 23, 2012)

If anyone has a duplicate, I sure would like to get one- my first name, yanno?
 Bill


----------



## Inez Roland (Mar 18, 2016)

I have one if anyone wants one


----------

